

Fully Homomorphic Encryption with relatively small key and ciphertext sizes - TriinT
http://eprint.iacr.org/2009/571

======
sweis
Another fully homomorphic paper recently on eprint:
<http://eprint.iacr.org/2009/616>

It's also on HN: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=995203>

------
codexon
_We see that in practice our scheme appears to obtain a better depth of
decryption circuit than theory predicts, although still not deep enough to
enable fully homomorphic encryption; at least at practical key sizes._

------
Calamitous
Wow. I _way_ misread that title at first glance.

